# How many commands/words does your dog know?



## hotel4dogs

my dogs know tons of words!
dinner
breakfast
food
cookie
goodie
treat
milk bone
the list goes on and on 

also they know the names of lots of their toys, and can easily distinguish "ball" from, for example, "humpy bear" (don't ask) or "the dot" (laser toy). 
then there are their action words like "car", "ride", "r-i-d-e", "bye bye", etc.
Plus the routine obedience stuff, and some silly tricks.
Seriously, I'm sure there are over 50 words they can identify.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Not totally related to this, but one thing someone in puppy school recommended that I like is created an excel spreadsheet with all the words your dog knows. This is helpful if anyone else is ever over or dog sitting. Then they know what words Bogey knows. Nothing is worse than trying to figure out if a dog was taught wait or stay, down or lay down, etc. In one column I put the word. In the next column I put what it means. 

For example:
Down = lay down (not get off the couch or get down from the couch)
Stay = don't move until I say you can (as opposed to wait, which means wait a second, I need to unhook your leash or I'm not ready for you to jump out of the car yet)


----------



## Oaklys Dad

My two knuckleheads know quite a few words but not near enough commands. :doh: The one command I practice over and over and over is the come command. After having owned dogs that would not come when called I made a point to teach my boys a solid recall.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

hotel4dogs said:


> my dogs know tons of words!
> dinner
> breakfast
> food
> cookie
> goodie
> treat
> milk bone
> the list goes on and on
> 
> also they know the names of lots of their toys, and can easily distinguish "ball" from, for example, "humpy bear" (don't ask) or "the dot" (laser toy).
> then there are their action words like "car", "ride", "r-i-d-e", "bye bye", etc.
> Plus the routine obedience stuff, and some silly tricks.
> Seriously, I'm sure there are over 50 words they can identify.


If you talk to your dogs, name things (rabbit, squirrel, CAT, tugtoy etc) they develop quite impressive vocabularies! We have to spell many words (CAR, WALK, LAKE) to avoid exciting Casey in advance of an activity! I suspect you will get many people in the 50+ words if they sit down and think about it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I cannot vote as my old dog knows tons but some of the newer ones know less. Can mods make it multi-choice?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Well, my five month old puppy knows:

sit
down
stay
come
no
wait
leave it
ball
park
walk
ride
kennel up (get in the van)
crate (get in the crate in the house)
treat
dinner (want dinner? type of thing)
off
speak
touch (with nose)
stand

My senior dog knows absolutely loads- in several languages, and hand signals too. 

Everything in the above list, plus:

whisper (quiet speak)
sing (howl)
go get it
squirrel
bunny (lure at lure coursing)
left
right
heel
over
tunnel
weave
A-frame
show off (free stack)
chicken
burger
tub (get in the tub)
table (jump up onto the grooming table)
sofa (go get on the couch)
chair (go get on the recliner)
bed (go get on the bed)
shake off (shake water off- he doesn't shake during or after a bath until close the curtain and ask him to shake, and he will stay in the tub even if i leave the room to get something)
go say hi (greet someone)
give me a kiss
kiss the baby
paws up (put front paws up on something)

I'm sure there's more. It's late and I'm tired (OK it's not late, but I'm tired)

he also knows people by name- i can ask him "where's so and so" and he clearly ids people- my husband, etc


----------



## T&T

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> If you talk to your dogs, name things (rabbit, squirrel, CAT, tugtoy etc) they develop quite impressive vocabularies! We have to spell many words (CAR, WALK, LAKE) ... QUOTE]
> 
> So true !


----------



## Maya's Mom

Maya knows the following commands:

*come*
*zip* (emergency come)
*sit*
*down *(lie down)
*stand*
*stay* (don't move until released, no lying down if left in sit or vice versa)
*wait* (don't get out of the car/walk out the door)
*look* (look at me and ignore all else - still working on this with distractions)
*spin* (turn around in a circle)
*dry* (shake off after getting out of water, always said when she is far away from me!)
*leave it* (don't put it in your mouth)
*drop it *(spit it out of your mouth)
*off *(put all 4 paws on the floor, for jumping up and getting off the bed)
*Where's the ball? *(gofind the ball)*
treat *(mostly used when I want her to come in from the yard but think she might not listen!)

That is her 7 month vocabulary. She hasn't learned the words park, walk, food, etc. yet, but I'm sure she will! I'm interested to watch this to see what I should teach her next.


----------



## 3340

Slow
Close
Dead Bird (get ready to run a blind retrieve)
Over (left and right)
Back (run the blind)
6 more directions from hand signals
Hunt it up
Look (up in the sky for birds)

Most of this is for hunting... lots more things around the house.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Oh gosh... I'd say there's 50+... but to name some of them...

sit
down
stand
stay
settle (relaxed down on hip)
up sit - scootch forward while maintaining a seated position
get ready - finish left
around - finish right
go through - through my legs
all the agility cues (over, tunnel, weave, table, etc. We've done obstacle discrimination, so I'm confident he does know the words and doesn't just run where my body points.)
strut - attention heeling
close - loose leash walking
wait - hold a second... I need to do something
stay - don't move 'til released
right - spin right
left - spin left
pull my finger - bow
tough - nose bump
tag - 2/2 behavior from agility
circle back - circle me as I stand still and he walks backwards
get back - backing up
kitchen - run into the kitchen where I'll baby gate you
find the food - find your bowl that you've moved around the house
shake 
look -eye contact
watch - focus on armband in heeling
get it - pick it up
go - go out
bone - get a bone
spot - dog bed
go inside - crate up
leave it
no dogs - don't go in there
steps - don't jump in from the side of the pool, go to the steps
take it - put this in your mouth
bone - chew bone
toy - any toy (i haven't named them specifically)
easy - tone it down
wanna run - going to the park word
come - obedience recall
here - emergency recall
find it - use your nose to find the good thing in the area
no sniff - keep your nose to yourself, as in off the ground in obedience groups
easy - don't shark off my hand when you take a treat
Eh-eh! - STOP what you're doing right this instance!
Sleep - play dead trick
Roll over - 
Quiz - orient yourself to me PRONTO!
Off - keep your front feet on the ground

I dunno... was that 50?!? I'm probably forgetting some........... Several tricks we have on hand signals vs. verbals, so I didn't count those.


----------



## Bock

I'm not sure...I'll ask him when he finishes making me dinner.


Seriously,

hup-jump
sit
down
stay
here
tysen
find it
leave it
spin
speak
shake
and others


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Bennett knew how to count. When he did't do something the first time I asked, I would start counting.....one.....two and he always responded before I got to three. My friends thought it was funny.
He had a huge vocabulary, which included phrases such as "Excuse you."


----------



## cinnamonteal

Oh, gosh. There are so many. Here's a sampling

up
off - 4 feet on the floor
down - lay down
sit
stay
wait
dinner
breakfast
nap time
bed
crate
jolly ball
hurley
bunny (stuff toy)
find
come
potty
let's get the mail
park
P-A-R-K
Matt (my husband)
Jessi (me)
say hi
get it
take it
cookie
cheese
play
ball
bath
vet
roll over
turn
other way
touch
high five
watch
leave it
drop it
give
go around
kitchen
living room
bring it to me
excuse me (move out of the way)
over
do you want...
outside
toothbrush
ears cleaned (he hates this one)
sequestered (said when he's being a pest. as in, "do you want to get sequestered?")
pretty, cute and beautiful (as in "what a beautiful dog!" - generally followed by attention from strangers


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Oye! I did the poll and started reading and realized he knows more than what I said. I'm sure there's more but here's Griff's massive list:



**** Knows hand signals for same
Sit or Manners **
Down **
Up **
Wait **
Stay **
Hug **
Stop **
Come or Here **
OK**
Look at me
Left
Right
Back Off or ShooShoo
I hope you’re not begging
Don’t be Bad
No biting
Kisses
Over
Zoomies!
Get your toy
Make it Squeak
Drop it
Catch
Spin
Leave it
Stand
Go PeePee
Where’s the Poo? Or Go PooPoo
Up (on the couch or bed)
Off the Couch or Bed
Go See
Get the Squirrell
Knows meaning of:


Treat!
Good Boy!
Good Drop it!
Brush
Walk
Go Out
Foot
Tail
Nails (cut your nails)
Go get Daddy or my Sons
Play!


----------



## Bossoli

I went with 31-40 as an estimate. My dog knows a good amount of commands but he also understands a great deal of phrases and gestures that I've unintentionally taught him over time. I'm training him as a guide dog so he's got more to learn.


----------



## Dreammom

to many to count - I think maybe I talk to them too much. We have to spell a lot of words and dang it if they don't know how to spell them too.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Molly knows the tricks and commands:

Sit
Stay
down
come on
here
shake
give
Look here (look at me)
wave
play dead

And knows the words and names:

Cookie
bone
ball
wanna play? (for playing in the yard)
wanna eat? (when it's time for dinner)
wanna go for a walk?
wanna go get mom? (she associated that with car rides 
Good girl
no
brushing
cut (nails)
bath time
Dodo (going upstairs and sleep for the night)
mom and dad (my parents)
Marc (my brother)
kitty (my Simba)


And that's all I can think of...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Both mine know

sit
come
stay
wait
down
back up
no
drop it
leave it
up
get off
shake
ball
toy
fetch
hold it
Lisa (me)
Nanny (my mum)
each others names
close
go play!
find it!
go to bed
away
tunnel
a-frame
over
car
walk
outside
gentle (with kids)
easy (when taking food)


Willow also knows roll over and some other agilty words like long, tire and dog walk.

Diesel knows the names of some of my friends Craig, Alex, Chantelle etc and his doggy friends Sasha, Max, Bertie, Jack, Tilly, Rocky. He also knows the words puppy and little dog plus rooms in the house 'go to the bedroom', 'kitchen' etc.


----------



## GoldenSail

Scout knows a ton of stuff, lol, it's how I entertain myself. Here some:

Sit
Stand/Stack
Down
Stay
Back
Bow
Speak
Get It
Put it away
Light
Switch
Push
Tug
Tug Socks
Zipper
Leave It
Go In
Stay Here
Let's Go
Wait
Balance Cookie
On Your Side
Put your head down
Tunnel
Target (2o2o on a box)
Get In
Flashy 'jump' finish
left finish
right finish
come
Climb (ladder)
Hold
Go to Bed

Some words she knows:

Stick
Where's your hedgehog
Outside
Swimming
Icecube
Walk
Squirrel
.........


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Well, Gunner _knows_ quite a few (but chooses to ignore most.)
Riley on the other hand... geeze... he knows TOO many. 

Basic commands and whatnot: 
sit
down
stay 
come 
wait 
say please (speak) 
kiss
hug 
enough 
give me the belly 
okay 
take it / leave it
let's go 
up / jump up
no jump
easy
You wanna head back? (That one is for our walks, meaning 'turn around and head home.') 
Nevermind nosey (Also for our walks, meaning 'stop staring at that other dog.')
Go get grandma
Watch for grandma (watches at the front window when mom's on her way home from work.)
He also knows hand signals for sit, stay, down and come. And he knows sit and down in German. 

Toys he knows by name:
Piggy
bouncy ball
tug / tuggie toy
puppy tug
quarterbark (football)
frisbee tug
duckie
dirty rotten kitty (the toy, not the actual cat!)

General words that we can't say unless we're prepared to produce them, or that he knows the meaning of:
ice cream
pizza
dad / grandpa
leash / tether
collar
cookie / treat
chow/ breakfast / supper
walk / stroll 
Jake (knows that we're referring to the cat)
He knows what "it's in the kitchen", "it's in grandma's room", etc., means when he's looking for a particular toy.
Potty time

I'm probably forgetting a few, but those are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## LuckyPup

Should I vote for what Luck actually knows OR what he chooses to do?!? Because they are oh so different!!!

He does not have an extensive vocabulary at the time (we have only had him 2 months and prior to that no training but potty and sit)

Sit
Potty
Lay
Wait (stay)
Come
Pout (lays his head on floor in between his legs)
Go to your apartment (kennel)
Introduce/shake
Paw
High Five
Bone
Ball
Toy
Walk
Bye Bye
No Bite (still chooses to ignore as well)
Night night
Give me a kiss


We are working on:
Chin (places chin on my hand....oh so close)
Go to your mat (eh, he still thinks I am saying eat your mat)
Spin
Leave it (this is the one he chooses not to listen to)
Drop it (another he chooses not to listen to)
Down (put four paws on the ground)


----------



## heartofgold

I had to write them out, had know idea! LOL!

1. Sit (hand signal)
2. Stay (hand signal)
3. Come (hand signal)
4. Heel
5. Down (hand signal)
6. Shake (hand signal)
7. Roll (hand signal)
8. Paw (to wipe off mud or do nails)
9. Leave It
10. Walk
11. Speak
12. Up (jump up onto bed) (hand signal)
13. Get It
14. Circles (hand signal)
15. Off (get off the couch) (hand signal)
16. Room (go to crate)
17. Ball
18. Eat 
19. Treat
20. Drink
21. Boat
22. Fish
23. Daddy's Home!
24. Nana's House (maybe)
25. Crawl (hand signal)
26. Out (of the kitchen)
27. Squirrel
28. Birds
29. No 
30. Good Girl
31. Scout
32. Sissy
33. Kitty
34. Back Up (hand signal)
35. Shhhh!
36. Follow
37. Bye! Bye!
40. Outside (get out of the house)
41. Inside (go into the house)
42. Toy
43. Easy (taking food)
44. Cube (ice cube)
45. Kneela (her BFF)
46. Snow Ball (neighbor dog)
47. Bed
48. Cookie
49. Kids (the neighbor kids are outside)
50. Over (jump over the hurdle or play station cord) (clap hand signal)

(Still can't figure out UNDER the hurdle or play station cord)

I don't know for sure if she knows all of these words. Many dogs respond to changes of pitch in the voice. I may have to test a few out to see if she really knows all of them or if she just hears excitement in my voice when I say things and responds.

51. Potty


----------



## heartofgold

Maya's Mom said:


> Maya knows the following commands:
> 
> *come*
> *zip* (emergency come)
> *sit*
> *down *(lie down)
> *stand*
> *stay* (don't move until released, no lying down if left in sit or vice versa)
> *wait* (don't get out of the car/walk out the door)
> *look* (look at me and ignore all else - still working on this with distractions)
> *spin* (turn around in a circle)
> *dry (shake off after getting out of water, always said when she is far away from me!)*
> *leave it* (don't put it in your mouth)
> *drop it *(spit it out of your mouth)
> *off *(put all 4 paws on the floor, for jumping up and getting off the bed)
> *Where's the ball? *(gofind the ball)
> *treat *(mostly used when I want her to come in from the yard but think she might not listen!)
> 
> That is her 7 month vocabulary. She hasn't learned the words park, walk, food, etc. yet, but I'm sure she will! I'm interested to watch this to see what I should teach her next.


dry, how do you teach that?

This is a need to know one! I say back, back, back but she almost always gets me soaking wet before she does the command. Like, OK I'm dry! NOW I will back up! :doh:


----------



## RockingK

heartofgold said:


> dry, how do you teach that?
> 
> This is a need to know one! I say back, back, back but she almost always gets me soaking wet before she does the command. Like, OK I'm dry! NOW I will back up! :doh:


Kyra doesn't know the command dry but she knows what to do once she has a bath. When she is done I try to scrape off all of the water I can. After that she must wait to shake (dry off) until the curtain is closed. If she starts before I want her to I tell her no. Also if you can stop the shake at the head where it starts it is harder for them to shake at all.


----------



## Faith's mommy

Faith understands the English language perfectly, she just choses to not speak back to us and also choses to ignore most words and commands that she deems beneath her.


----------



## grrrick

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> If you talk to your dogs, name things (rabbit, squirrel, CAT, tugtoy etc) they develop quite impressive vocabularies! We have to spell many words (CAR, WALK, LAKE) to avoid exciting Casey in advance of an activity! I suspect you will get many people in the 50+ words if they sit down and think about it!


Spelling words only works until they learn how to spell :doh:

We used to spell W-A-L-K because Ruby would flip out if you said "walk". It wasn't that long after when she learned how to spell it too. She learned "Car Ride" and for the same reason above, learned "automobile ride". They are sponges... just like little kids.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

: Yeah.. spelling Ice Cream doesn't work either! :doh:


----------



## speedaholic

I have a lot of work to do!


----------



## Lucky's mom

When Lucky was younger...he knew alot of words. Now that he intuitively does what he's supposed to...and now that I don't use them...I'm sure he's lost some of them.

Lately on walks I've been using the "Dang it Lucky, knock it off" command and that seems to work with whatever the problem is.....not moving head, trying to walk me, eating cat poop......


----------



## luckyicecube

My girl knows "go on", which I think is kind of interesting. Whenever she is cautious about doing something, such as going outside, getting something to eat on the floor, or leaving the room (she's a very anxious dog), I can say "go on", and she responds really well to it. She'll do whatever it is she wanted to do without being too anxious about it. 
She also knows "no more", as in no more treats.


----------



## Redmeadow

My girls only 4 months so got alot more to learn. Shes at the age she ignores alot of them lol


----------

